# Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?



## Carp-MV (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte ein kleines Grundset zusammenstellen für meine Freundin, die sehr dem Angeln verfallen ist. Sie kommt jedesmal total begeistert mit und will nun was eigenes haben. Wie das immer so ist liegt Ihr Budget natürlich im sehr niedrigen Bereich. Nun liegt es natürlich an mir etwas brauchbares zu finden.
Es soll keine Kapitales-Set sein. Das wäre auch gar nicht möglich für diese paar Euro. Sie hat mir 50€ gegeben und nun bin ich am stöbern. Weiteres Material wie Schnurr und sowas habe ich alles zugenüge hier. Deswegen brauche ich nur ne Rute und eine Rolle.

Habe jetzt zusammengestellt:
*Okuma Proforce 155* - 260m/0.35mm 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...remsrollen-2/okuma-proforce-rollen/detail.jsf

*DAM Onliner Carp* in 2.50 lbs / 3,30m
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...italen-fang/dam-onliner-carp-ruten/detail.jsf

Über die DAM Rute habe ich für das kleine Geld nur gutes gelesen hier im Forum. Von daher werde ich sie auch nehmen. Für weniger Geld bekomme ich wohl nichts passendes.
Nur über die Okuma Proforce habe ich wirklich nichts gefunden hier und wollte mal wissen ob einer Erfahrung hat mit dieser Rolle. Wie arbeitet der Freilauf und läuft sie trotz des nur einen Kugellager einigermaßen weich im Lauf?
Möchte nur Erfahrungen! Bitte keine Vorschläge das sie mehr Geld ausgeben soll. Sie hat nicht mehr und ich als Mann hab Ihr auch nun zugesagt das es für das bisschen Geld möglich ist was zu bekommen das nicht gleich auseinander fällt! Ihr wisst ja Männerstolz. :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich finde die Wahl ist dir gut gelungen, denn man könnte hier dutzende Kombis zusammen stellen und es käme nicht viel anderes dabei raus.

Die Rute hat 'nen gewissen Glasfaseranteil und macht sie sehr robust. Auch wenn später einmal teureres Gerät angeschafft wird, so ein Billig- Glasfaserstecken ist nie so richtig überflüssig, weil es immer Situationen gibt, in denen man lieber Gerät einsetzt, bei dem nicht viel Geld vernichtet ist, wenn es die Grätsche macht.
Erfahrungsgemäß geht aber gerade solches Angelgerät nicht einmal kaputt, wenn man es erwartet.
Die Aktion von dem Stecken im Drill ist gar nicht übel.

Bezüglich der Rolle liegst du sicher auch nicht verkehrt, denn sie hat ein Ausstattungsmerkmal, dass Garant für reibungslose Funktion darstellt: ein Messinggetriebe.
Guck dir ein Zinkdruckgussgetriebe bei einer 20 Euro- Rolle an, dann weißt du, was Spaltmaße und Materialgüte zum Weglaufen sind.
Dass sie nur ein Kugellager hat, ist nicht wild; lieber ein gutes Kugellager wo es wirklich gebraucht wird, als drei 20- Cent- Lager mit Kupferlaufbuchsen und billig verchromten Stahlkäfig.


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



> Ich finde die Wahl ist dir gut gelungen, denn man könnte hier dutzende  Kombis zusammen stellen und es käme nicht viel anderes dabei raus.



Das freut mich schonmal sehr. 



> Die Rute hat 'nen gewissen Glasfaseranteil und macht sie sehr robust.  Auch wenn später einmal teureres Gerät angeschafft wird, so ein Billig-  Glasfaserstecken ist nie so richtig überflüssig, weil es immer  Situationen gibt, in denen man lieber Gerät einsetzt, bei dem nicht viel  Geld vernichtet ist, wenn es die Grätsche macht.
> Erfahrungsgemäß geht aber gerade solches Angelgerät nicht einmal kaputt, wenn man es erwartet.
> Die Aktion von dem Stecken im Drill ist gar nicht übel.



Das klingt auch sehr überzeugend. Immerhin hat sie zwar schon einige Karpfen mit meinen Material gelandet aber auf ne Schwabbelige Rute hat sie sicher auch keine lust. Hatte nur bedenken das die 2.5 lbs zu niedrig wäre aber bin der Meinung das sie damit am besten das Gefühl im Drill lernt als mit einer stabileren 3.0 lbs Rute. Das sie wohl gar nicht schlecht sein soll hab ich auch schon überall gelesen. Will ja auch nicht das sie den letzten Müll in den Händen hält. Für Ihr Budget zwar fast unmöglich zu schaffen aber ich versuche es trotzdem. Mein Tackle findet sie zwar richtig toll aber sie weiß auch das die Sachen bisschen teurer sind und das Geld hat sie noch nicht mit Ihren Minijob.




> Bezüglich der Rolle  liegst du sicher auch nicht verkehrt, denn sie hat ein  Ausstattungsmerkmal, dass Garant für reibungslose Funktion darstellt:  ein Messinggetriebe.
> Guck dir ein Zinkdruckgussgetriebe bei einer 20 Euro- Rolle an, dann weißt du, was Spaltmaße und Materialgüte zum Weglaufen sind.
> Dass sie nur ein Kugellager hat, ist nicht wild; lieber ein gutes  Kugellager wo es wirklich gebraucht wird, als drei 20- Cent- Lager mit  Kupferlaufbuchsen und billig verchromten Stahlkäfig.



Ja das war die schwierigste Entscheidung. Kennst das ja, der Grat zwischen Müll und taugliche ist gerade in diesen Preisbereich sehr schmall.
Ich hab immer nur gelesen das Okuma wirklich gut sein soll. Das muss natürlich nicht für dieses Modell gelten und deshalb wollte ich lieber nachfragen. War aber auch der Ansicht wie du das ich mit dieser Rolle sicher besser fahren werde als mit No-Name Produkten die am ende auch das gleiche kosten.

Danke für dein Beitrag! #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Solange Okuma die wichtigsten Stationärrollengetriebeteile, auch bei seinen Billigmodellen, aus vollem Messing und/oder Bronzelegierungen fräst, wird es dabei bleiben, dass Okuma in der Preisklasse 0- 60 Euro, so gut wie keine Konkurrenzprodukte zu fürchten hat.
Die meisten Rollen von anderen Marken, der selben Preisklasse, sind überwiegend sowieso von Okuma produziert, kosten aber mehr, weil die Marke auch noch Geld verdienen will.
Ich würde mich nach ein paar Erfahrungen mit Billigrollen(guckst mal mein Fotoalbum an, da hat es so ein Beispiel), selbst gemachte und solche wo man mir geschrottete Billigrollen zu Reparaturversuchszwecken übergab, nie wieder an eine Rolle unter 30 Euro trauen, bei der nicht Okuma drauf steht!
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie man sich am Wasser aufregen kann, wenn einem wegen so einem Billiggelump, ein Fisch durchbrennt und aus der Rolle, 'nen nach verbranntem Plastik stinkenden Schrotthaufen macht. Nie wieder.
Und die größten Fische beißen immer an dem Tag, wo du mit Gerät fischst, dass für den Fisch keinen Gegner darstellt, als ob die Viecher es wüssten.#q


----------



## Lupus (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Hallo,
die Rute würde ich erstmal als nebensächlich bezeichnen!! Die muss ja nicht so viel können im Gegensatz zur Rolle! Du hast deine Ansprüche ja schon ganz gut beschrieben!
Bzgl. der Rolle kann ich dir leider nicht mit Erfahrungen dienen. Ich würde das Teil jedenfalls vorher anfassen wollen!! Jeder kann sicher allgemein was zu Billigrollen sagen und zumeist nichts Gutes! Okuma, und da gebe ich Sensitivfischer völlig recht, ist eine gute Wahl wie das aber bei dieser speziellen Rolle aussieht weiß ich nicht....und das Budget ist ja nun mal sehr begrenzt da wäre es ärgerlich wenn sie ihren Dienst nicht erledigt!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich denke in der Preisklasse ist das Set keine schlechte Wahl. Je nach Einsatzgebiet würde ich dir aber eher zu dem 2,75 lbs. Modell raten. Damit kann man auch mal einen PVA Beutel o.Ä. werfen und im Drill ist die Rute auch nicht zu hart. Wenn man nicht gerade nur auf Satzis fischt, sind 2,75 lbs. eine gute Alroundlösung. Die Rolle kenne ich gar nicht. Okuma ist aber eigendlich für gutes und günstiges Gerät bekannt. Mit der Rolle wird man zwar sicherlich nicht jahrzehntelang Monsterkarpfen durchs Kraut prügeln können, aber um gelegentlich mal auf Karpfen zu angeln, wird es wohl reichen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Kann aus Erfahrung nur was zu der Rute sagen: Hab die 3lbs Version. 
Ist superrobust und alles andere als schwabbelig. Benutze sie gelegentlich zum Karpfenfischen, primär als KöFi-Rute für Hecht. Nachdem Freunde, die auch eher der Philosophie 'es muss teuer sein' anhängen, zunächst den Kopf darüber schüttelten, haben sie, nachdem sie damit geworfen & gedrillt haben, ihre Meinung revidiert.


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



> Ich denke in der Preisklasse ist das Set keine schlechte Wahl. Je nach Einsatzgebiet würde ich dir aber eher zu dem 2,75 lbs.  Modell raten. Damit kann man auch mal einen PVA Beutel o.Ä. werfen und  im Drill ist die Rute auch nicht zu hart. Wenn man nicht gerade nur auf  Satzis fischt, sind 2,75 lbs. eine gute Alroundlösung. Die Rolle kenne ich gar nicht. Okuma ist aber eigendlich für gutes und günstiges Gerät bekannt. Mit der Rolle wird man zwar sicherlich nicht jahrzehntelang Monsterkarpfen durchs Kraut prügeln können, aber um gelegentlich mal auf Karpfen zu angeln, wird es wohl reichen.


Einsatzgebiet ist ein kleiner Teich ca 1,5 ha groß. Sehr ruhig und ich brauche nie mehr als 60gramm Inline Bleie dort. Es sind zwar Kapitale vorhanden, bis 25kg wurde schon gefangen. Es sind aber trotzdem sehr wenige wohl in solcher Größe. Meist bleibt es im Bereich bis 7kg was ich da fange. Ich selber benutze auch drei 2.75 lbs Ruten und finde die sogar als unötig für die Fänge, bin aber im Notfall dann doch einigermaßen ausgerüstet falls es doch mal ein größerer wird.
Deswegen dachte ich das sie mit einer etwas kleineren 3,30m/2,50 lbs sehr gut bedient ist für den Anfang. Halten wird sie schon wenn man weiß wie. Wichtig finde ich eher die Rolle das sie vernünftig ihren Dienst verrichtet wenn sie schon so billig sein muss.
Okuma ist ein guter Name soweit ich das weiß. Ich selber habe drei Hardliner Pro LCS 1060 im Betrieb die ich wirklich klasse finde, aber leider noch nie eine Okuma gehabt deshalb fehlt mir da die Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten. Als Ruten habe ich selbst auch mittlerweile drei DAM Super Natural Carp die leider auch viel zu teuer sind für Ihr Budget. 
Ich werde es mal probieren mit den Sachen, ich denke mal für das bisschen Geld kann man nichts verkehrt machen was Ihr ja auch bisher selber schreibt. Besseres wird eh nicht drin sein, aber dafür kann man sicher viel schlechteres bekommen wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Unitedcarp (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Schaue dir mal die Okuma Powerliner- PL 865.


----------



## Downbeat (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen, da ich die Aussagen von Sensitivfischer bezüglich der Qualität von Okuma Rollen teile.

Was dir Rute angeht, denke ich da ist nicht viel falsch zu machen, ich habe selbst fast das komplette Onliner Programm gefischt und bin recht zufrieden damit, zumal für den Preis.
Die einzige Rute die ich bemängeln konnte war die Matchrute aus dem Programm, weil sie aufgrund des Materials einfach relativ schwer ist. Ansonsten nix zu meckern.

Schreib mal, wie die ersten Erfahrungswerte sind, würd mich freuen.


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



> Schaue dir mal die Okuma Powerliner- PL 865.


Hat ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit mit der Proforce würde ich sagen. ;-)



> Schreib mal, wie die ersten Erfahrungswerte sind, würd mich freuen.


Das werde ich hier gerne Schreiben sobald sie da ist und sie in Aktion erleben durfte. Werde die Sachen ja sicherlich eh beim ersten mal selber testen und Frauchen muss zugucken. Ihr wisst ja, Männers und neues Spielzeug! XD


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

@ united carp:
Ja, die Powerliner ist 'ne saugute Rolle, aber als Tipp in dem Kontext hier, ein bißchen am Thema vorbeigeschossen.
In der Schule, beim Aufsatz, im Fach Deutsch, hätte man gesagt:
" Setzen, 5, weil Thema verfehlt."

@Carp-MV:
Du hast für Rute und Rolle 'nen Fuffi zur Verfügung, also kommt die Powerliner schonmal gar nicht in Frage.
Ansonsten könnte ich dir noch zig Rollen von Okuma mit allen Vor - und Nachteilen erläutern oder dir gar 'ne Penn Slammer Liveliner empfehlen.

Hättest du mich z.B. damals gefragt, bevor du dir die Spro Hardliner Pro LCS 10600 gekauft hast, hätte ich dir davon abgeraten und dir eine Okuma Longbow empfohlen.
Grund:
1. Die Standfestigkeit der Getriebe deiner Spro Hardliner(davon habe ich selbst zwei) kommt nicht an die der Okumarollen im gleichen Preissegment ran.
2. Die Schnurverlegung bei den Hardlinern Pro LCS ist je nachdem was man für eine erwischt hat, mal hui, mal pfui, im Regelfall aber immer schlechter als bei jeder Okuma Longbow,  Powerliner oder Cassien Baitfeeder.

Alles in allem ist die Spro Hardliner Pro LCS 10000 'ne wirklich gute Rollenserie, typisch Spro mit gutem P/L- Verhältnis, muss sich aber den Okumas geschlagen geben.


----------



## Carp-MV (2. November 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

So liebe Leutz,
mein Paket ist gestern eingetroffen und ich kann schon jetzt sagen das ich diesen Kauf überhaupt nicht bereut habe.
Zu der Rute kann man nicht viel sagen, außer das sie für diese lächerliche 10,99€ absolut klasse verarbeitet ist. Muss hier ganz ehrlich sagen das diese Silverman G-Fieber Steckrute (sogar teurer ist) die ich auch schon in der Hand hatte, wesentlich schlechter von der Qualität ist als die Carp Onliner. Sie ist sehr leicht und liegt gut in der Hand. Keinerlei Mängel in der verarbeitung. Leider konnte ich sie unter Volllast heute nicht testen. Der Fisch hatte heute am Wasser so gar keine lust. :q

Auch zu der Okuma Proforce kann ich wirklich nichts negativ finden. Es ist erstaunlich was man für knappe 24€ an Qualität bekommen kann. Metalspule und Messinggetriebe sind in der Preisklasse schon eine Ansage. Ich bin schon fast erschrocken wie perfekt sie eigentlich verarbeitet ist auch von der äußeren Erscheinung. Der Lauf ist Seidenweich und das mit nur einen Kugellager, auch die Bremse regelt sehr fein. Klasse! Das gleiche gilt für den Freilauf, auch dieser arbeitet gar nicht schlecht gemessen am Preis. Mit diesen Material kann man wunderbar Fischen gehen und wird für jeden Anfänger mit kleinen Budget eine solide Ausstattung sein. Sogar mir macht diese Rute & Rolle freude und ich habe mich nicht mal Ansatzweise damit am Wasser geschämt. 
*Fazit: Gutes Gerät für wenig Taler, in diesen Fall knappe 35€ + Versand!*

Hier noch ein Foto. Leider hab ich nur eine beschissene Handy-Kamera die nicht viel taugt. Die Rolle wirkt sehr hochwertig für das Geld, aber leider kann man das auf dem Bild nicht so schön sehen wie ich das gerne hätte.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Den Kauf wirst du sicher nicht bereuen, gratuliere!
Das Gerät ist für den Preis mehr als einsame Spitze und der Witz dabei ist, dass du für etwas mehr Geld durchaus schlechters beim gleichen Hersteller oder Marke kaufen kannst, das gilt für DAM genauso, wie für Okuma und viele Andere.
Gerade bei den günstigsten Modellen einer Marke, versuchen selbige heute sich absolut keine Blöse zu geben, denn gerade bei den günstigsten Modellen muss sich eine Marke heute messen lassen.
Bei solchen Produkten wird heute mitunter nichteinmal unbedingt ein Gewinn erzielt, man hofft auf den Gewinn bei anderen Modellen, nutzt den Umsatz zur Auslastung der Produktion und um über hohe Abnahmemengen bessere Preise an den Rohstoffmärkten zu bekommen.


----------



## Carp-MV (2. November 2011)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



> Den Kauf wirst du sicher nicht bereuen, gratuliere!


Genau genommen wird ihn meine Freundin nicht bereuen. Bei mir gilt das eher für die Empfehlung zu diesen Produkten den ich erfolgreich erbracht habe. Aber natürlich auch dank euer Hilfe hier. 

Ja ich muss sagen das ich sogar ein bisschen stinkig bin. Die Rolle macht durchaus den Eindruck sich nicht vor meinen Verstecken zu müssen. Wenn ich überlege das ich dafür zwei von diesen Okuma´s bekommen hätte beim Preis von einer Rolle meiner Sorte, bin ich echt am überlegen in Zukunft nur noch auf Okuma Rollen zurück zugreifen. Aber erstmal schauen wie sie sich im längeren Zeitraum bewährt. Obwohl ich da irgendwie keine große sorge habe. #6


----------



## 4evercarp (2. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Da du dich für die rute wies aussieht schon entschieden hast (ich denk mal auch keine fehlentscheidung) 
kann ich dir sagen das du auch bei der Rolle nichts falsch machen kannst 
Hab sie selber und muss sagen die läuft trotz 1 kugellager schön weich und der Freilauf ist besser als von mancher teuren DAIWA oder ähnlichen...
Ich fische die zsm mit ner Shimano Alivio cx specimen 2,75 lbs und ich hab von der rolle die 160-0.35er variante und da muss ich sagen, passt locker noch mehr rauf


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Mich würden einige längerfristige Erfahrungen mit der Okuma Proforce interessieren? Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Beste Freilaufrolle für den Preis, die es überhaupt gibt.
Die hält und hält und hält....
Ist in gewisser Weise verwandt mit der Okuma Longbow, hat eben bloß ein paar Kugellager weniger.#6


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich habe auch eine dieser billig Ruten von der Dam Onliner Serie und muss dir leider mitteilen, das sie jeden einzelnen Cent wert sind, wenn nicht sogar das doppelte 
Ich habe zwar nicht die "Carp" Version, aber ich denke mir das die verwendeten Komponenten die gleichen sind.
Sie hält wirklich sehr viel aus wie z.B. brachiale Bodenlandungen, kurzzeitige Extrembelastungen (Türrahmen etc.), sowie Fußstampfer ... ich Tollpatsch#6
Die Drilleigenschaften sind recht akzeptabel.
Du hast die Gulden gut angelegt


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Aha! Sehr interessant! Sind Okumas generell und die Proforce insbesondere salzwasserfest? Wie ist die Langzeitqualität? Generell gut? 
Ersatzspule hat die aber nicht automatisch oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ja ich muss sagen das ich sogar ein bisschen stinkig bin. Die Rolle macht durchaus den Eindruck sich nicht vor meinen Verstecken zu müssen. Wenn ich überlege das ich dafür zwei von diesen Okuma´s bekommen hätte beim Preis von einer Rolle meiner Sorte, bin ich echt am überlegen in Zukunft nur noch auf Okuma Rollen zurück zugreifen. Aber erstmal schauen wie sie sich im längeren Zeitraum bewährt. Obwohl ich da irgendwie keine große sorge habe. #6


:q:q:q Cool, so ist das aber! Wenn man genau schaut und die aktuellen Angebote ausnutzt, steht da plötzlich sehr wenig Geld für sehr viel Angelgerät auf dem Zettel. Vor allem im Vergleich zu Notwendigkeit und früheren/alten Gerätschaften.
Tröste dich - kannste ja auch noch für deine dazu kaufen. #6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aha! Sehr interessant! Sind Okumas generell und die Proforce insbesondere salzwasserfest? Wie ist die Langzeitqualität? Generell gut? .....



Selbst die Süßwasserrollen sind ziemlich salzwasserresistent, weil sie verdammt gut abgedichtet sind, sowohl die Gehäuse, als auch die Bremse und wenn doch mal Salzwasser irgendwie hereinkommt, macht das dem Innenleben nicht viel aus(viel Messingteile)



vermesser schrieb:


> ........
> Wie ist die Langzeitqualität? Generell gut?...


Eindeutig gut, vorallem bei den Longbows.
Besonders langlebig sind die Modelle: 
- Epix Pro
- Cassien
- Longbow

langlebig sind:
-Lexan
-Interceptor
-Powerliner




vermesser schrieb:


> ...Ersatzspule hat die aber nicht automatisch oder?



Wenn die nicht neuerdings gestrichen wurde, dann ist sie immer noch inklusive, wenn auch nur eine Graphit- und keine Aluspule, bei dem Preis aber mehr als fair.

Bestes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat für meinen Begriff die Proforce, dicht gefolgt von Longbow und Interceptor.
Insgesamt am ratsamsten, in er Klasse bis 50 Euro, ist meiner Meinung nach die Longbow. Die hässlichste, aber qulitativ beste Okuma unter 50 Euro!#6


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Die Longbow hab ich schon, ich such noch was fürs gelegentliche feedern, eventuell auch auf Platten von der Mole! Macht die Proforce das mit? Dafür ist mir die Longbow und die Live Liner zu mächtig...


----------



## vermesser (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Hat die Proforce echt noch nie einer an ne Feederrute geschraubt? Die schweren Körbe gehen ja doch auf die Rolle...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Longbow hab ich schon, ich such noch was fürs gelegentliche feedern, eventuell auch auf Platten von der Mole! Macht die Proforce das mit? *Dafür ist mir die Longbow und die Live Liner zu mächtig...*



Die Frage welches Modell(Proforce oder Longbow) hat doch nichts mit der Größe zu tun?!!

Die Longbow gibt's genau wie die Proforce auch, in 30er, 40er und 50er Größe. Die wohl einzige bekannte Okuma, die es nur in einer Größe gibt und die daher immer ein Brummer ist, ist die Powerliner, von der ich aber nicht soviel halte.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hat die Proforce echt noch nie einer an ne Feederrute geschraubt? Die schweren Körbe gehen ja doch auf die Rolle...



Ja, das macht die Rolle mit, jedenfalls länger als jede andere Rolle < 50 Euro.:g


----------



## vermesser (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich hab die Longbow als 50er und bin mit ihr als Rolle an einer Karpfenrute sehr zufrieden! Aber zum Feedern ist sie mir zu groß und zu schade!
Deshalb herzlichen Dank für die Info! Für fünfmal im Jahr feedern ist das also die Proforce genau die richtige Rolle! Danke!


----------



## Carp-MV (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Hallo Freunde,

ob man jetzt schon von Langzeiterfahrung sprechen kann weiß ich nicht. Nun habe ich mit Sicherheit schon weit mehr als 30 "12-24 Stunden" Ansitze hinter mir und kann auch jetzt bisher nichts negatives feststellen.

Ein paar Karpfen zwischen 6-8kg plus Beifang hat sie bisher ohne erkennbare Verschleißerscheinungen überstanden. Sie sieht immer noch aus wie Neu und der Lauf funktioniert auch immer Seidenweich. Das gleiche gilt für die Bremse und den Freilauf. Beides funktioniert auch immer noch gut wie am ersten Tag.

Mittlerweile habe ich von der Rolle mir selber auch ein paar zugelegt und ich kann deshalb nur sagen das sie absolut kein Fehlkauf war.

Für Leute die keine sehr großen Anprüche haben, aber trotzdem auf ein gewisses Maß an Qualität wert legen auch beim kleineren Preis sind hier bestens bedient. Diese Meinung vertrete ich noch immer.

Fazit: Gute Einsteigerrolle, sehr geile Qualität bemessen am Preis


----------



## Reiti no.1 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich habe die Okuma Proforce mit 220m 30er seid Anfang des Jahres zum Grundangeln im Einsatz. Leider habe ich seid einiger Zeit ab und zu ein schleifendes Geräusch beim drehen und ich glaube sie läuft etwas schwergängig.
 Meine Okuma Powerliner und Okuma Baitfeeder Rollen machen einen viel besseren Eindruck.

Ich werde mir die Proforce nicht mehr kaufen, werde lieber 20 Euro mehr ausgeben und mir eine große Okuma Baitfeeder kaufen


----------



## Carp-MV (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Dann würde ich sie doch einfach mal Umtauschen lassen. Ist ja noch Garantie drauf. 

Ich habe nun mit meiner Freundin insgesamt drei Stück von denen und die erste seit November 2011 glaube ich. Diese war am meisten bisher auch im Einsatz und die neueren beiden auch seit Januar 2012. Die erste hat bisher nicht mal nennenswerte Gebrauchsspuren und läuft wie am ersten Tag. Mit dieser hab ich am 8.6 auch einen fetten Hecht gedrillt. Gut ich reinige meine Geräte auch wirklich nach jeden Angeltag aber ich gehe nicht davon aus das du dein Zeug schlampig behandelst. ^^

Wie gesagt einfach Umtauschen und ich denke das die nächste dann auch einwandfrei dauerhaft arbeiten wird. Probleme kann man ja immer mal haben mit einer Rolle und bei 20€ wäre mir das auch egal wenn eine von drei Stück vielleicht mal was hätte. Dafür gibt es ja Garantie und wenn diese abgelaufen ist und diese dann später Streikt haben sich die paar Kröten eh bezahlt gemacht. :m


----------



## Reiti no.1 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Kann schon sein, das ich mit meiner etwas Pech habe und sie eine Ausnahme ist. 
Doch selbst mit dem ab und zu schleifenden Geräusch ist sie in der Preisklasse meine Beste Rolle.
Doch wie gesagt ich lege lieber etwas drauf und hole mir eine Okuma Baitfeeder in Zukunft


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Hi habe die Onliner Aal und bin zu frieden


----------



## vermesser (2. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Moin, ich habe mir für eine selten genutzte Stellfischrute eine Okuma Proforce bestellt. Jetzt liegt sie vor mir und ich bin platt. DIE kostet keine 30 Euro??? Gibts doch nicht. Gut verarbeitet, wertig, sauber einstellbare Bremse und Freilauf, Aluspule und normale Ersatzspule...What the fuck??? Wenn die praktisch nur halb so gut is, wie der erste Eindruck, ist sie definitiv zu preiswert (oder die anderen zu teuer)...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ja die Proforce ist echt super für den Preis, empfehle ich auch immer wieder gerne.


----------



## vermesser (2. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Es ist schon erstaunlich, welches Niveau eine solche "Billigrolle" erreicht. Ich kenne dreimal so teure Rollen, die einen schlechteren Eindruck machen.


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Soooooo, kleines Update: Ich habe die Rolle bespult und bin zunehmend begeistert...kaum zu glauben. Die Schnurwicklung ist sauber, die Bremsen (Freilauf und normale Bremse) sind fein dosierbar...ruckfreie Schnurfreigabe, nix klappert, schleift oder macht den Eindruck, demnächst zu versagen.

Die Rolle hat definitiv Potential, das weit über Ihrem Preis liegt!


----------



## Blackstar89 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Ich habe auch seit über einem Jahr 2 Stück der Rollen.

Die Rollen sind zwar gut, jedoch gibt es für den Preis stabilere Rollen von Shimano, allerdings ohne Freilauf. Die Kurbel finde ich auch nicht so toll.  Ansonsten gute Rollen für wenig Geld.


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



Blackstar89 schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind zwar gut, jedoch gibt es für den Preis stabilere Rollen von Shimano, allerdings ohne Freilauf



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Jetzt bin ich neugierig! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 

Welche Shimano soll das sein für unter 30 Euro das Stück???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Da gibts ja nicht viel....Hyperloop, Alivio, AX, FX. Glaube das wars schon. Alles Müll bzw nicht lange haltbar, hatte diese Rollen auch und habe alles entsorgt. Jedenfalls kein Vergleich zur Proforce.


----------



## Blackstar89 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*



vermesser schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Jetzt bin ich neugierig! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Welche Shimano soll das sein für unter 30 Euro das Stück???




Die Shimano Catana z.B. 

Ich meine, dass wenn man die Rollen in den Rutenhalter einspannt, denn kann man die Rollen ja einwenig nach links und rechts biegen. Das ist bei der Profroce schon ein wenig stärker als bei der Catana (halt wie Plastik ). Außerdem hat die Proforce eine Plastikkurbel, die auf mich keinen besonders stabilen eindruck macht. Die Catana hat dagegen eine Metallkurbel.

Ich spreche hier nich von der langlebigkeit der Rollen, sondern nur vom Materialtechnischen eindruck meinerseits.

Ich habe die Okuma jetzt fast 1,5 Jahre. Bisher funktioniert die Rolle noch wunderbar, jedoch habe ich noch nicht sehr viel mit der Rolle geangelt. Vlt 5-10mal und dann habe ich auch keine Fische über 5kg an der Rolle gedrillt.

Die Catana habe ich auch schon ca 1,5 Jahre, und diese läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.

Die Okuma hat einen Freilauf der auch gut funktioniert, aber wer nicht unbedingt einen Freilauf benötigt kann auch zur Catana greifen.


----------



## vermesser (9. April 2014)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Naja gut. Die Catana liegt aber meist schon preislich über der Proforce.

Ist bei der Shimano eine Ersatzspule dabei? Ich persönlich hätte unter mehr Last auch etwas mehr Vertrauen zum Messinggetriebe der Okuma. 

Davon ab...ein Kumpel von mir hat ne recht intensiv genutzte Catana und ist auch voll zufrieden.

Von daher sind die wohl beide nicht übel.


----------



## telefan (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Okuma Proforce - Gut oder Müll?*

Hallo. Ich habe eine Frage zu der Okuma Proforce 140 Baitfeeder. Diese ist in verschiedenen Shops mit unterschiedlichem Gewicht angegeben. Teils knapp über 300g und teils fast 400g. Welche Angabe ist korrekt? Hat vielleicht jemand diese Rolle in der Größe und kann sie evtl. sogar wiegen? Danke für Antworten!


----------

